# Singletrails rund um den Schluchsee



## -OUTLAW- (25. März 2005)

Hallo ihr Schwarzwälder,

ich habe vor Anfang Juli 14 Tage Urlaub am Schluchsee zu machen und wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr vielleicht Lust hättet mit mir mal ab und zu über die Singletrails oder Freeridestrecken zu surfen.

Ich komme aus dem Ruhrgebiet unf fahre lieber Bergab als Bergauf was aber nicht heißen soll das ich mich scheue einen Berg auch mal hochzufahren.  

Bis dahin   Ride on


----------



## Rock-the-forest (26. März 2005)

also am schluchsee bist du mitten im bikeparadies, allerdings wenn du nicht gerne bergauf fährst kannst du das gerade vergessen, wobei eine runde um den see 18 km mit 50 hm wäre eine alternative
schon mal gedanken gemacht was das wort mountainbike bedeutet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OUTLAW- (26. März 2005)

Rock-the-forest schrieb:
			
		

> also am schluchsee bist du mitten im bikeparadies, allerdings wenn du nicht gerne bergauf fährst kannst du das gerade vergessen, wobei eine runde um den see 18 km mit 50 hm wäre eine alternative
> schon mal gedanken gemacht was das wort mountainbike bedeutet



So war das auch nicht gemeint, ich fahre auch Touren mit hm.
Ich wollte damit nur sagen das ich Freeridetouren bevorzuge.


----------



## Wooly (26. März 2005)

Schwarzwaldvereinskarte "Südschwarzwald" kaufen, da sind eigentlich alle Trails drinnen. Wenn du da bist kannst du bestimmt auch ein paar Locals aus Freiburg etc. animieren dier die schönsten Trails zu zeigen, und da du am Schluchsee ja schon ordentlich Höhenmeter hast solltest du auch mit nicht so HM intensiven Touren kein Problem haben.

Und wenn du es mal krachen lassen willst ist Todnau auch nicht weit


----------



## Rock-the-forest (29. März 2005)

also,
im schluchseegebiet gibt es extrem viele trails, fahr einfach drauf los du wirst genügend finden. ich würde mich an deiner stelle richtung feldberg, herzogenhorn, spießhorn und sowieso schauinsland bewegen. 
oder probiers mal mit dem Felsenweg von Höchenschwand nach Nögenschwil und dann übers Metmatal wieder zurück, einfach nur geil diese Tour  
glaub mir trails gibts genügend
ich kenn sie alle


----------



## Daisycutter (29. März 2005)

Bollek schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr Schwarzwälder,
> 
> ich habe vor Anfang Juli 14 Tage Urlaub am Schluchsee zu machen und wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr vielleicht Lust hättet mit mir mal ab und zu über die Singletrails oder Freeridestrecken zu surfen.
> 
> ...



Bevor du zum Schwatzwald fährst würde ich mir erst einmal Gedanken über die eigene Kondi machen, du meinst bestimmt dein arrogantes Schrodd Schgodd Hei Oggtäijn fährt jeden Berg selber rauf, wa!


----------



## -OUTLAW- (29. März 2005)

Rock-the-forest schrieb:
			
		

> also,
> im schluchseegebiet gibt es extrem viele trails, fahr einfach drauf los du wirst genügend finden. ich würde mich an deiner stelle richtung feldberg, herzogenhorn, spießhorn und sowieso schauinsland bewegen.
> oder probiers mal mit dem Felsenweg von Höchenschwand nach Nögenschwil und dann übers Metmatal wieder zurück, einfach nur geil diese Tour
> glaub mir trails gibts genügend
> ich kenn sie alle



Aber alleine fahren...


----------



## -OUTLAW- (6. April 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Schwarzwaldvereinskarte "Südschwarzwald" kaufen, da sind eigentlich alle Trails drinnen. Wenn du da bist kannst du bestimmt auch ein paar Locals aus Freiburg etc. animieren dier die schönsten Trails zu zeigen, und da du am Schluchsee ja schon ordentlich Höhenmeter hast solltest du auch mit nicht so HM intensiven Touren kein Problem haben.
> 
> Und wenn du es mal krachen lassen willst ist Todnau auch nicht weit




Meinst du diese Karte ?


----------



## Wooly (7. April 2005)

Bollek schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du diese Karte ?



jupp genau die


----------



## jhonny23 (20. Februar 2007)

Diese Karte würde mich auch interessieren...Das pb ist dass ich mich einloggen muss??????
Wo kann ich diese karte finden? Oder eine andere Karte mit tracks zum Schluchsee,oder vorgefertigte Tracks für mein venture cx?
Danke


----------



## Eike. (20. Februar 2007)

Mit dem Link gehts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

